# RDS: Random Death Syndrome



## minomantis (Apr 21, 2020)

I feel like some mantis species are prone to “RDS” random death syndrome (just created this acronym lol). What are some ideas that we can help alleviate this pain. My thoughts are:

1) Food isn’t as clean as you think it is.

2) maybe just bad genetics?

3) maybe a nutrient deficiency?

4) bacteria problem.

I read too often and I’ve fallen to this where your mantis looks completely fine, but then it just dies and there’s no real explanation leaving the owner confused and upset. Wondering if you all can weigh in with ideas and thoughts as to mantids randomly and how can we help prevent it in the future. Cheers!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 21, 2020)

Random Death Syndrome sounds about right. 

I'll add a few:

5) Accidental chemical exposure 

6) Dirty or chlorinated water (the latter especially for beginners)

7) Unhealthy prey

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 28, 2020)

All of those could potentially cause the death of a mantis. Nice acronym.  

I have had RDS happen to several mantises over the years. I would say for Chinese mantises it could be bad genetics. I am pretty sure bad genes were the cause of many a hatching deaths of my Chinese mantises over the years. Sometimes even whole egg cases failing to survive. Also I have had Giant Asian mantises drop dead for literally no reason (my suspicion was bacterial problem of some sort or humidity? no idea!). But yes RDS seems to happen well randomly without a real concrete reason, at least that we can see sometimes.

Two more could be:

8 ) mold

9 ) inadequate ventilation causing to low or too high humidity


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 28, 2020)

RDS happened to 2 Chinese mantis ooths @MantisGirl13 sent me. Only 1 of the first and 2 of the second still are alive.


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 30, 2020)

Can anyone think of a case where there _was no cause? _As in, you could rule out all seven variables listed above?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2020)

Curiosity said:


> Can anyone think of a case where there _was no cause? _As in, you could rule out all seven variables listed above?


I can think of plenty.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Curiosity (May 2, 2020)

That makes me feel slightly better about all the casualties the first time I tried keeping baby mantises.


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jun 2, 2020)

Adding onto the genetics topic: 

Natural selection plays a big role in these animals' lives, they lay ooths with so many nymphs because the majority die for one reason or another. Even in captivity, we can remove external threats but genetics are always something that will be a dice roll for these animals. Occasionally, you'll get a nymph from a batch that is just not as strong as its siblings to make it to adulthood, and that is just the nature of these insects and many others


----------



## Lono (Jun 12, 2020)

well reading this makes me feel a little better, been getting a lot lately especially chinese, only 2 adults survived from an ooth a while ago. I recently just lost 2 adult orchids no idea why.


----------

